
Build your business strategy around things that aren't changing - wheels
http://www.theequitykicker.com/2013/09/12/build-your-business-strategy-around-things-that-arent-changing/
======
ritchiea
Really the sweet spot for consumer web is applying new technologies/innovative
approaches that are changing to people's desires that are not changing.

People will always want to socialize + internet = social media

People like sharing photos + everyone now has a camera & internet on their
phone = Instagram

People like to travel + internet sharing economy = Airbnb

This is a very similar observation as one from a recent post by Sam Altman
[1].

1\. [http://blog.samaltman.com/electrons-and-
atoms](http://blog.samaltman.com/electrons-and-atoms) with a HN discussion
here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6291934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6291934)

